# how do i run software without cd



## world2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, i installed a program on my computer. I used a complete install after the "Typical" install and still I need to "Insert the CD" to use the program. 
what can I do to use the program without a cd?
I tried also to copy the files onto the harddrive but will not with autorun...does that have anything to do with this not running without the CD?
Thank you...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can make and ISO of the CD then mount it as a VirtualCd drive with programs like Daemon Tools. Microsoft also has a utility that mounts ISO as Virtual CD drives. It is sometimes hard to find but it works.


----------



## world2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

thank you will give this a try! will let you know...thanks again!


----------



## world2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am new at this...still trying to figure this out. When I mount an image what image? there are numerous files??? which one or more do i mount?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

If you had uses "custom" install, did it give you the option to install full cd?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What program is this that requires the CD?


----------



## world2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, its Chessmaster 10..and yes did the full custom install...but still asks for cd 1...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You have to make an ISO file of the CD first, then mount it as a Virtual CD drive using Daemon Tools or Microsoft's utility. There are other virtual cd programs out there as well.
http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/xpvirtualcd.html
http://www.daemon-tools.cc/


----------

